# curiousity on how long to keep wine in carboy



## kazoo20 (Apr 20, 2011)

From my first wine kit it stated 30 days total to completion in which my wine was done 0.0996 in one week. I made one batch with welches grape juice and have another going right now and the results are comparing the same or close, it is only taking under 2 weeks to totally ferment out. Since it totally ferments out i am curious what more leaving it in a carboy for another 2 weeks is going to do ? I had another wine maker tell me if its done fermenting u might as well bottle it. So why does many people leave theres in the carboy for 2 weeks after its done ? Has anyone had a wine really take that long to totally ferment out ?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2011)

Please dont be in a rush to bottle your wine! All that will do even if you use a fining agent is leave a lot of sediment in your bottles. Sometimes even if you bulk age it for months it can drop sediment in your carboys, bottling in a few weeks after fermentation is done is a guaranty of sediment in the bottle!!!!


----------



## bob1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems to me I will always get a fine dusting after I let it clear. Sometimes it only takes 2, sometimes 3 months. I try to let it go until it can set for 3 months and I can see nothing on the bottom of carboy.


----------



## corntassel (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't rush it let it set rember PATIENCE is the main ingredient in wine making, hince the saying " drink no wine before it's time."


----------



## JasonH (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a peach wine bulk aging that is still dropping sediment after 8 months. Some require much longer than others, but my general rule is atleast 8 months for whites/fruits and over a year for reds.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 21, 2011)

Listen to JasonH, he is a wise man, as are all who tell you to wait.


----------



## Luc (Apr 22, 2011)

I leave my wines in the carboy until they have cleared completely or until I have time to bottle.

Each year I make an apple-peach wine made from storebought juice.
This years batch (8 gallon) finished and was bottled within two weeks.
If they do sell apple-peach juice in your local stores I recommend it highly.

However I had an apple from fresh apples wine that almost took a year to clear.

The wine tells you when to bottle 

Luc


----------



## jdeere5220 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kazoo- as stated above the extra time is for clearing. The wine is usually NOT ready to bottle just because fermentation is complete. Sediment in your bottles will add a bitter off-taste to your wine, not to mention it looks bad.


----------



## jet (Apr 22, 2011)

My answer, until the wine is finished clearing.


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 24, 2011)

I just checked my blackberry and found that I have a very light dusting on the bottom that will lift off when disturbed and settle back down within moments after the carboy is set to rest. This is after 10.5 months. I plan to bottle this about May 15th and will not be racking before. The plan is to be as gentle as I can till I get real close to the bottom and the rest with the light sediment will be fridged and mouth tested real soon. I have not used any clearing agents in my wine so far and normally I let bulk age for 11 months, some due to my inexperience, worked so far and the previous bottled wine has no deposits. Still learning this great hobby, after two years, and happy with the results and continue to learn more here. Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## sly22guy (Apr 25, 2011)

id suggest racking about 2 weeks before you bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

kazoo20 said:


> Since it totally ferments out i am curious what more leaving it in a carboy for another 2 weeks is going to do ?
> If it is truely all fermented out and you get the same sg reading three days in a row it is time to move on. Rack the wine to a new carboy, add k-meta and sorbate if your sweetening it and let it sit another 30 days and rack it off those fine lees.
> 
> I had another wine maker tell me if its done fermenting u might as well bottle it.
> ...



Absolutely. I have some wine right now going on there forth week and still not completed.

Be patient and ask questions and we'll be happy to walk you through the processes. So what's the next wine?


----------



## Radicon1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can I keep my wine in a carboy for over a year before bottling?


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2015)

Radicon1 said:


> Can I keep my wine in a carboy for over a year before bottling?



yes, make sure you keep your sulfite levels up. If you do not have the means to test sulfite, 1/4 tsp for 6g every 3 months is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## jethro (Mar 15, 2015)

What is the point in adding sulfite? Does that keep the wine from oxidizing?


----------



## Bartman (Mar 15, 2015)

jethro said:


> What is the point in adding sulfite? Does that keep the wine from oxidizing?


Yes, it helps prevent/slow oxidation, but also prevents growth of microbes and helps preserve the wine.


----------



## amorgan (Nov 21, 2019)

How should I add sulfite to the carboy - I'm afraid to stir/blend it at this stage.


----------



## Julie (Nov 21, 2019)

amorgan said:


> How should I add sulfite to the carboy - I'm afraid to stir/blend it at this stage.


I would rack to another carboy and add the sulfite to the carboy right before I racked into it Why are you afraid to stir/blend and what stage are you at?


----------



## Johnd (Nov 21, 2019)

If you are concerned about disturbing sediment at the bottom, and don't want to rack just yet, you can thief a little wine from the carboy, mix your sulfite into it, and carefully pour it back into the carboy. Just make sure that it's completely dissolved before you pour it back in.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 21, 2019)

Shows how timeless these questions are...first 2011, then 2015 and now 2019. The advice hasn’t changed.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 21, 2019)

NorCal said:


> Shows how timeless these questions are...first 2011, then 2015 and now 2019. The advice hasn’t changed.



Yup, Someone's always looking for a shortcut. I know I wanted to find one so bad but once the burning desire to have it *NOW! *wore off, it's been a lot easier. 

Now I keep telling myself - hmmm isn't it time to go rack those carboys, Nah it's only been 89 days, give it another week.

_(Of course it helps now that I on average 80-110 bottles on the shelf and 5-7 carboys aging at any given time.)_


----------



## Johnd (Nov 21, 2019)

NorCal said:


> Shows how timeless these questions are...first 2011, then 2015 and now 2019. The advice hasn’t changed.



I chuckled as I read through the earlier posts to the thread, noting the same thing you did. Wine just doesn't change how it responds to time and our actions, a very steady medium.......


----------



## amorgan (Nov 21, 2019)

Julie said:


> I would rack to another carboy and add the sulfite to the carboy right before I racked into it Why are you afraid to stir/blend and what stage are you at?


Hi Julie. Thanks for taking the time to respond! This is my first time and I used fresh grapes/juice and about one cup of sugar per gallon thinking that might bump up the fermentation/alcohol a bit. Primary fermentation (started early Oct) seemed to go great - stirred twice a day and it was clearly active and in a sanitary bucket with a cover - not tight. After about two weeks when the yeast slowed down, I racked (is that the right term?) it with a syphon to a 3 gallon carboy. It is full, and was still bubbling, and I was really happy - till a week later I learned I was supposed to have water or vodka in the airlock! So I put vodka in the airlock (late October). It's not bubbling anymore, but I'm afraid to open or touch it for fear of adding oxygen, so I certainly don't want to stir the sulfites in, right? The second carboy is a great idea. Would it hurt anything to wait another month to add the sulfites? I think my son is getting more equipment, including a 5 gal carboy, for me for Christmas! Probably my biggest mistake was not learning more about how to use the hydrometer (and thermometer?) that came with my starter kit. I think when I started, and added yeast, my scribbled notes read 1.09 (12% potential alc?). Then at some point I jotted down 1.01, but I'm going to swallow my pride and admit I am really not sure what I am doing or what that means!! There are so many different opinions on measurements, ingredients, timing, and the whole process online, I think I got overwhelmed and lost.


----------



## amorgan (Nov 21, 2019)

Johnd said:


> I chuckled as I read through the earlier posts to the thread, noting the same thing you did. Wine just doesn't change how it responds to time and our actions, a very steady medium.......


I love this! Must save - thank you!


----------



## Johnd (Nov 21, 2019)

amorgan said:


> I love this! Must save - thank you!



LOL! If you get nothing else from this site, other than believing that time makes the best wine and you allow it to do so, you'll have done well!!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 21, 2019)

That's my top two for making good wine: 
1. good grapes
2. patience


----------



## crushday (Nov 24, 2019)

Is it really necessary to add sulfite every three months in an otherwise undisturbed carboy full of wine? If it has a sealed stopper and little to no head room, is there any difference to a bottled wine under a cork?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 26, 2019)

crushday said:


> Is it really necessary to add sulfite every three months in an otherwise undisturbed carboy full of wine? If it has a sealed stopper and little to no head room, is there any difference to a bottled wine under a cork?


I do not open a carboy with a bung just to add fresh oxygen and more sulphite. 
The oldest undisturbed wine I have dealt with was a gallon of mom’s 1978 black raspberry which was in glass for roughly 30 years, forgotten in the basement. It was in good condition.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 26, 2019)

Over the years I have fallen on keeping whites for at least 6 months and reds for at least 12. I like to rack a couple of times before bottling when there is evidence of sediment and I add sulfites when I do. I find keeping the wine in the carboys aids in clearing and makes it easier to "adjust" the wine should a problem arise. I don't believe there are any hard and fast rules. An experienced wine maker develops an MO which works for her or him guided by experience.


----------



## amorgan (Nov 29, 2019)

Rocky said:


> Over the years I have fallen on keeping whites for at least 6 months and reds for at least 12. I like to rack a couple of times before bottling when there is evidence of sediment and I add sulfites when I do. I find keeping the wine in the carboys aids in clearing and makes it easier to "adjust" the wine should a problem arise. I don't believe there are any hard and fast rules. An experienced wine maker develops an MO which works for her or him guided by experience.





Rocky said:


> Over the years I have fallen on keeping whites for at least 6 months and reds for at least 12. I like to rack a couple of times before bottling when there is evidence of sediment and I add sulfites when I do. I find keeping the wine in the carboys aids in clearing and makes it easier to "adjust" the wine should a problem arise. I don't believe there are any hard and fast rules. An experienced wine maker develops an MO which works for her or him guided by experience.



You and Julia (above) both had that great suggestion to just rack to a second carboy to reduce sediment and provide an opportunity to add the sulfites with out disturbing the wine too much. Will it be a problem if my current carboy is full and is 3 gallon size, then I rack to a 5 gallon carboy? Will that headspace be a problem? Thank you.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 29, 2019)

amorgan said:


> You and Julia (above) both had that great suggestion to just rack to a second carboy to reduce sediment and provide an opportunity to add the sulfites with out disturbing the wine too much. Will it be a problem if my current carboy is full and is 3 gallon size, then I rack to a 5 gallon carboy? Will that headspace be a problem? Thank you.


 
Amorgan, I would say that would be a real problem (2 gallons of head space). I think you can safely rack to the 5 gallon, add the sulfite (about 1/8 teaspoon for 3 gallons), clean and sanitize the 3 gallon carboy and then rack the wine right back into it.


----------



## amorgan (Nov 29, 2019)

Rocky said:


> Amorgan, I would say that would be a real problem (2 gallons of head space). I think you can safely rack to the 5 gallon, add the sulfite (about 1/8 teaspoon for 3 gallons), clean and sanitize the 3 gallon carboy and then rack the wine right back into it.


Good idea. Thx


----------



## masic2000 (Nov 30, 2019)

crushday said:


> Is it really necessary to add sulfite every three months in an otherwise undisturbed carboy full of wine? If it has a sealed stopper and little to no head room, is there any difference to a bottled wine under a cork?



Been asking the same question myself lately. I've been watching a wine documentary online about commercial vs natural wine making processes, particularly on how it's done in the Tuscany valley and in Slovenia. Very eye opening, as they use very little to no chemicals whatsoever, and their wines sell for over $300 a bottle in some cases. Google Francesco Gravner or Marjan Simcic
The only additive Gravner uses is "one-half gram of sulfur per hectolitre (100 litres) to stop the grapes from turning into vinegar". "Only wild yeasts are used, the grapes are macerated for seven months in clay amphorae, there is no temperature control on the fermentation, the wines are bottled without filtration, and there are almost no additives or chemicals in the wine."

Link to episode 1 of wine revealed documentary,



PS. They ask for your email to watch the other episodes . . . Was worth it for me as I discovered the ways of Gravner and Simcic.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 30, 2019)

masic2000 said:


> Been asking the same question myself lately. I've been watching a wine documentary online about commercial vs natural wine making processes, particularly on how it's done in the Tuscany valley and in Slovenia. Very eye opening, as they use very little to no chemicals whatsoever, and their wines sell for over $300 a bottle in some cases. Google Francesco Gravner or Marjan Simcic
> The only additive Gravner uses is "one-half gram of sulfur per hectolitre (100 litres) to stop the grapes from turning into vinegar". "Only wild yeasts are used, the grapes are macerated for seven months in clay amphorae, there is no temperature control on the fermentation, the wines are bottled without filtration, and there are almost no additives or chemicals in the wine."



Well it is ‘home’ winemaking after all. There are no rules! Just good practice suggestions. 

For reference the best wine I’ve ever made was a simple cab made from seasonal Cali juice. Only thing ever added was yeast. No oak. No sulphites. No nothin. 
Racked a couple times and bottled probably around 10 months. Gone by 1.5 yrs
Fast forward 4 years and I find a discarded bottle from the batch. And it blew me away! 
That little incident spoke volumes to me. Never underestimate Father Time. 
And now view the changes I’ve made like fresh grapes, MLF, barrels, so2 protection, acid management etc will hopefully do nothing but improve the quality.


----------



## Bill McNab (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello,
I have just inherited a vacuum degasser pump along with the red carboy caps that link several carboys together for degassing, I am assuming.
Can anyone please give me a typical set up for 4 @18.9 L carboys of white wine.?
Thanks in advance.
By the way it's a US General 2 stage 3 cfm Vacuum Pump.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Dec 2, 2019)

Rice_Guy said:


> I do not open a carboy with a bung just to add fresh oxygen and more sulphite.
> The oldest undisturbed wine I have dealt with was a gallon of mom’s 1978 black raspberry which was in glass for roughly 30 years, forgotten in the basement. It was in good condition.



Hmmm, how did it taste? My wife has a weakness for blackberry wine and our rack seems to bottles from various wineries. I also have a forgotten gallon of a rose that I lost track of that must be close to 30 years old. I've been building up the courage to open it and see how it has fared after all this time.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 2, 2019)

Thirty years is a long time in the bottle. 

Yesterday, as I was rooting through my wine racks, I found two bottles of Trader Joe's Coastal variety wines, a Zinfandel and a Cabernet Sauvignon both from 2009. (TJ's Coastal was our "go to wine" for everyday drinking back then. Decent wine, great price) I did not have a lot of hope for them but I took them to my daughter's house for diner. We were very pleasantly surprised that the wine was still very good.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe by Christmas I'll sample it. I'll get our son over to try it as well as it is about his age... I did find 2 other bottle from 2000 earlier this year. One a Merlot which seemed to have weather tine just fine. The other was a beaujolais nouveau that did not fair as well, needless to say.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 3, 2019)

Wouldn't that make it a Beaujolais Vieux?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Dec 3, 2019)

More like Beaujolais le Vinaigre. It had acquired a very bitter taste.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

Food (hygiene) rules are there even if we don’t know them.


Ajmassa said:


> Well it is ‘home’ winemaking after all. There are no rules! Just good practice suggestions.


ex a basic rule is that a group of food poisoning organisms can not grow below pH 4. , , , , When we are making wine we don’t want to get sick or kill someone with anaerobic botulism which will grow above pH 4.

Techies and the folks writing winemaker columns ignore the rule since grapes are lower than pH 4 and other rules as 8% alcohol (on the finished wine). If I am making shelf stable 64 ounce bottles of 100% fruit juice punch or juice pouches I have to know which safety rules are critical (HACCP)

All in all the wine rules are extremely complicated since they act in concert , , , , pH works with anaerobic conditions (no oxygen) which works with residual CO2 (redox potential) which works with osmotic pressure (dissolved solids) which works in concert with increasing alcohol from 8% to 11% to 14% to 20% which works in concert with SO2 which works in concert with types of metabolizable food (residual sugar) which works with ppm phenolic compounds (tannin),. . . . and there are probably more which only a university professor knows.
This forum could be shut down for lack of use if the rules had only one critical factor, , or we all started with a perfect red grape must that was sprayed with sulfur compounds such that it produced 25 years of shelf life.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hmmm, how did it taste? My wife has a weakness for blackberry wine and our rack seems to bottles from various wineries. I also have a forgotten gallon of a rose that I lost track of that must be close to 30 years old. I've been building up the courage to open it and see how it has fared after all this time.


If I saw it at state fair it would have a blue ribbon but not make best of class. At 30 years the fruit aroma was low and seemed better balanced with a few grams of added acid, color dark but it was black when picked.
What is funny is that the jug next to it was a 30 year old fantastic aroma peach vinegar.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 3, 2019)

Dennis Griffith said:


> The other was a beaujolais nouveau that did not fair as well, needless to say.



 Of all the varieties to find an old bottle of! _Quel dommage._


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Dec 3, 2019)

Indeed..


----------

